# detroit squat



## marc (Jun 2, 2014)

Ill be back in Detroit tomorrow or the next day, I know plenty of good areas to squat and I'm looking for people to help clean one up. Hit me up if your in the area and ill give you directions to the squat.


----------



## jukkavassar (Jun 23, 2016)

marc said:


> Ill be back in Detroit tomorrow or the next day, I know plenty of good areas to squat and I'm looking for people to help clean one up. Hit me up if your in the area and ill give you directions to the squat.


Hey I'm from detroit


----------

